# Ohio River / Shade River



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone ever fish Where the Shade River dumps into the Ohio? I drive by it everyday and have been wanting to try it, But wanted to see if anyones ever had any luck there before driving down there.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats funny, i drive by there at least twice a week. never fished it, talked with a couple guys said they catch saugeyes at the mouth,if u go back rd. and go to the state access area their i have seen a couple of small muskies by the bank up in the shade. pretty clear water on the shade. if u had a small bot u could go at least a mile through their if no trees were across.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

if u go down the road and stay right dont go up the hill and ull come to a steep bank i fish there reagularly probly 10 or 11 times a month all summer and have caught channel cats up to 15lbs,Muskie up to 10lbs,L.M Bass up to 5lbs,Smallies up to 3lbs,flattys up to 39lbs,saugeye up to 4 or 5lbs i have caught pretty much everything outta there its a fun spot this year was thinking bout shoving a boat down the hill and goin up into the river the spot is not far from the mouth ive fished the mouth a few times and caught some hybrids on minnows theres alot to get hung up on though its an allaround great spot ive done some of my best fishing there the water is deep and clear most of the time there are alot of big snapping turtles swimming in there though so beware before trying to land something if ur not sure what it is ive seen them up to 40lbs some pretty big snappers lol i hope i was of some help and good luck! oh and also the bait of choice wld be minnows thats what ive done best with!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

u talkin about the parking are before u go up the hill, has and old gate u go through?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

yea the road to the right and the left goes up the hill dont know bout a gate dont really pay much attention


----------

